# Great value lemon juice



## Charlietuna (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm getting ready to mix my first batch of skeeter pee tomorrow from a wine slurry I'll b racking on Thursday. My wife went to the grocery & picked up the lemon juice for me. It is "Great Value natural strength 100% lemon juice".-Wal-marts brand. It contains : sodium bisulfate(preservative) & sodium benzoate (Preserative). I wasn't sure if all of the lemon juices have these, but I thought I'd check with the experienced ones to make sure it was ok b4 I started. 

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2011)

Same stuff, you should be fine. Some makers report that they feel brand name versions provide more lemon flavor in the end product.


----------



## bruno (Jun 22, 2011)

I used Great Value one time and could not get it to clear.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 22, 2011)

I used Great Value Juice & had no problems, cleared great & tastes great. Roy Fightingtown Creek Wines


----------



## Griff (Jun 22, 2011)

I've made batches from both at the same time to compare, and found the Real -Lemon juice has a much better taste. IMO, the Real Lemon brand is worth the extra money.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 23, 2011)

Well. I thought I'd go ahead & make it with the ingredients I had so it's mixed up & waiting for me to rack a primary today for the slurry. I'm just going to dump it right in on top of the slurry in my primary from the wine once the wine is racked. I have another batch of wine I may try the real lemon just to see the difference. 

One question though. My elderberry "tea bags" busted from my 2x a day stirring. Should I try to get most of the wood chips out or leave them in? Also. Has anyone left the hops bag full of grape skins in with the skeeter pee ?

Since I'm making 2 batches, maybe I'll leave it all in this first batch & make sure all the elderberry & grape skins are out for the second just to see the taste difference??

Thanks. Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried to get the elderberry chips out (but still a lot left) & took the grape skin bag out. Dumped the lemon / sugar mix I made last night on top of the mush at the bottom of the bucket. It will no doubt be a purple skeeter pee.

It'll be interesteing to see if it starts to ferment. the SG of the wine primary has been 1.000 for 2 days now. Is the yeast too far gone to start fermenting the lemon? I guess I wait a couple days to see what happens.

Brian


----------



## Arne (Jun 23, 2011)

It should take off shortly. I did the same thing with elderberry and it was goin gangbusters in a few hours. Arne.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 23, 2011)

*going strong*

4 hrs since I dumped the lemon / sugar mix in & it's going strong. Think when I'm stirring i'll use a slotted spoon & remove the elderberry.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Arne (Jun 24, 2011)

The elderberry flavor came thru pretty strong it is good this way, but somewhat overpowered the lemon. Have had a couple of slurrys that do this, but they really taste good. Arne.


----------

